# Is vore considered NSFW?



## Deathless (May 16, 2019)

I know vore is a fetish, but when I go on the main site with SFW enabled, I still see vore.


Spoiler: [EXAMPLE]









Link to the image [FOR EXAMPLE USE ONLY]: www.furaffinity.net: Glider Gulp by k9manx90


I'm not kink-shaming or anything, but I think vore should be at least marked as mature content, not everyone wants to see it. Everyone has the right to be into what they like, no judgement, but not everyone likes the same things as others.
Also other non-genital categories like foot play, maybe musk, etc could count too. 

So, what do you think, are these considered NSFW? 

EDIT: This could be moved to site discussion if it's in the wrong category, it's not mainly meant to be concerning the main site so I'd figure put it here!


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2019)

Vore isn't NSFW. It _can_ be, but it's not by default. Sometimes a snack is just a snack.


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2019)

Even this?


----------



## Keefur (May 17, 2019)

Vore isn't NSFW usually.  It depends on what they're eating!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (May 17, 2019)

Well personally if you ask me vore is absolutley disgusting, but not NSFW the majority of the time, basically what dragoneer said


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 17, 2019)

I don't really like vore either; but.... unless it's like super-gory or something..... I can't see it being NSFW.... (as gross as it is).


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 17, 2019)

Unless something lewd is getting vored, no, it isn't.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 17, 2019)

I vore air constantly


----------



## Crimcyan (May 17, 2019)

If you vote me for jesus, I will ban vore.

Vote Crimmothy 2022 today


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 17, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> If you vote me for jesus, I will ban vore.
> 
> Vote Crimmothy 2022 today


You are everything this country needs


----------



## Doodle Bunny (May 17, 2019)

That’s a hard question.

I consider it NSFW myself because even though it’s not conventionally lewd, these images are still drawn for the purpose of porn.

That’s just my opinion.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2019)

I think it is NSFW, because the label 'vore' inherently carries an impression that the scenario is happening for fetish reasons.


----------



## Baalf (May 17, 2019)

You know what I find kind of odd? When I was a kid playing video games, levels that took place inside something's stomach were not uncommon.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 17, 2019)

When people are talking about how sick vore is and yet you're a degenerate who likes it.





Technically, it's SFW...
But truth be told, I don't think I'd want my employers to end up seeing me looking at an image of my fursona eating someone on my break.
And because I think it should be NSFW personally, but then again you see cartoons and games that have scenes inside of a stomach so... Hey thanks for making me get into vore, media.


----------



## Jarren (May 17, 2019)

Not inherently, but with the implications of most of the art it's worth marking it as mature content as a lot of people don't wanna see that in general content, sfw or not.


----------



## katalistik (May 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> Even this?


 
HOW DARE YOU, SIMO?? I just forgot the video exists and now I can hear the echo of the song... dude... duuuuuuuuuude................


----------



## Simo (May 17, 2019)

katalistik said:


> HOW DARE YOU, SIMO?? I just forgot the video exists and now I can hear the echo of the song... dude... duuuuuuuuuude................



Aw, I just had to! You should hear my skunk version 

Also, anyone remember this Tweety and Sylvester cartoon?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> Aw, I just had to! You should hear my skunk version
> 
> Also, anyone remember this Tweety and Sylvester cartoon?


My young ass staying up at 3am to see this:








Luigi has that same expression until Mario is already inside his gut.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2019)

I think the 'Safe for work' test is whether you'd be comfortable browsing content _at work_. 

Maybe some people think it's only explicitly sexual stuff, but there's lots of stuff we wouldn't look at at work!


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (May 18, 2019)

It depends on how explicit it is. Most vore is NSFW but there are always exceptions.


----------



## Phr0ggy_Phangs (May 20, 2019)

anything can be nsfw if you can pop a stiffy from it


----------



## Lough (May 21, 2019)

Bad question. It depends on what are you eating


----------



## CertifiedCervine (May 21, 2019)

Simo said:


> Aw, I just had to! You should hear my skunk version
> 
> Also, anyone remember this Tweety and Sylvester cartoon?


The bird kinda looks like the bird from Stromae’s “Carmen”!


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2019)

Rococo! said:


> anything can be nsfw if you can pop a stiffy from it



My fetish is when content is marked as SFW.


----------



## Lough (May 21, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> My fetish is when content is marked as SFW.


So which entities do you usually eat?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 21, 2019)

Lough said:


> So which entities do you usually eat?



I'm a vegetarian so mostly plants. ;3


----------



## Lough (May 21, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a vegetarian so mostly plants. ;3


That's good for everyone here


----------



## Arvid (May 22, 2019)

I'd say it depends on the Content of the Image. I usually consider something NSFW if it's Gorey or it contains any form of Nudity. If it doesn't then I guess it's pretty much safe.


----------



## PercyD (May 22, 2019)

If its a kink then its NSFW, period.
And yes I know, (almost) _anything can be a kink. _However, when it's explicitly presented as a kink in a kinky situation responsible kinksters will always ensure they have the consent of everyone involved. _This includes the consent of the audience_.
Its NSFW because people at work are, traditionally, not consenting to any sort of inappropriate behavior while working.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 22, 2019)

PercyD said:


> If its a kink then its NSFW, period.
> And yes I know, (almost) _anything can be a kink. _However, when it's explicitly presented as a kink in a kinky situation responsible kinksters will always ensure they have the consent of everyone involved. _This includes the consent of the audience_.
> Its NSFW because people at work are, traditionally, not consenting to any sort of inappropriate behavior while working.



Of course, browsing FA at work is probably not a good thing to do anyway!

Unless your job is writing the code for FA or something.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 22, 2019)

it depends on what type of vore it is and what the context of the image is, honestly.
if it's sexual vore or gruesome, then it's nsfw.
but if it's soft or casual, it shouldn't be seen as nsfw?




PercyD said:


> If its a kink then its NSFW, period.
> And yes I know, (almost) _anything can be a kink. _However, when it's explicitly presented as a kink in a kinky situation responsible kinksters will always ensure they have the consent of everyone involved. _This includes the consent of the audience_.
> Its NSFW because people at work are, traditionally, not consenting to any sort of inappropriate behavior while working.


i mean, a kink doesn't have to be strictly sexual. it could just be a quirk or someone's niche that people consider as a kink, but technically isn't.


----------



## PercyD (May 22, 2019)

Skittlesthehusky said:


> i mean, a kink doesn't have to be strictly sexual. it could just be a quirk or someone's niche that people consider as a kink, but technically isn't.


It doesn't matter if it's sexual or not, actually. Not all NSFW things are explicitly sexual either. It's just the fact it makes people uncomfortable/people should always have the option to consent to kinky shit.

*Kinksters who are responsible are always going to get the consent of the audience before they engage.*
The way you get the consent of the audience is that you ONLY do kinky shit in established kinky spaces. You're not liable to have fun any way when you're not in a safe place to be yourself.


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 22, 2019)

PercyD said:


> It doesn't matter if it's sexual or not, actually. Not all NSFW things are explicitly sexual either. It's just the fact it makes people uncomfortable/people should always have the option to consent to kinky shit.
> 
> *Kinksters who are responsible are always going to get the consent of the audience before they engage.*
> The way you get the consent of the audience is that you ONLY do kinky shit in established kinky spaces. You're not liable to have fun any way when you're not in a safe place to be yourself.


understood!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 23, 2019)

Yep I think vore should be consider NSFW but in all honesty I do not understand the appeal of vore what so ever. (However I do find appeal in eating regular food stuff in a suggestive way with moaning to be fun and great way to find out who is a pervert..... )


----------



## PercyD (May 23, 2019)

Eh, theres little stock in kink shaming cause Im p sure somebody thinks what you're into is dumb.

Don't yuck other people's yum (unless that yum is fucking illegal).


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 23, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Eh, theres little stock in kink shaming cause Im p sure somebody thinks what you're into is dumb.
> 
> Don't yuck other people's yum (unless that yum is fucking illegal).


^ basically this tbh.


----------



## KimberVaile (May 25, 2019)

My hot take
Vore is almost always drawn with the intent of tickling somebody's penis, no matter how much the artists try to dress it up or cutesify it.
Why people feel the need to cutisfy swallowing  somebody alive and having them burn to death in stomach acid is beyond me, but if that's what tickles you down there, go ahead.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 25, 2019)

Well... it's kind of the same as a lot of fetishes
Unlike regular porn, it depends on context
There can be bondage, transformation, vore, cross-dressing etc in kids' shows without problem


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 26, 2019)

If there's no explicit content, I don't think there's a need to mark as mature. There's a lot of folks that only enjoy vore and other "kinks" when there is no nudity or direct sexual implications, so forcing these things to be marked as mature would make content much harder to filter for them, and wouldn't help much anyway.

What FA has always needed is a blacklist, potentially with certain tags enabled by default, so people can enjoy what they want without it being forced on anyone else.


----------



## Beefchunk (Jun 13, 2019)

Show some to your boss and find out


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Of course, browsing FA at work is probably not a good thing to do anyway!
> 
> Unless your job is writing the code for FA or something.


Professional yiff inspector.



KimberVaile said:


> My hot take
> Vore is almost always drawn with the intent of tickling somebody's penis, no matter how much the artists try to dress it up or cutesify it.
> Why people feel the need to cutisfy swallowing  somebody alive and having them burn to death in stomach acid is beyond me, but if that's what tickles you down there, go ahead.


That's usually what some people do, and that's why it's NSFW, because it has somebody licking/tickling someone's dick.

The most SFW vore usually is in what I see is in RPs where people just don't even mention anything about one's genitalia, just swallowing them and what not... But then again, most kinks in general are NSFW.



Beefchunk said:


> Show some to your boss and find out


My boss just asked me for my telegram or discord.
What do I do now?


----------



## Beefchunk (Jun 13, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> My boss just asked me for my telegram or discord.
> What do I do now?



Oblige and send 'em more vore


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 13, 2019)

Beefchunk said:


> Oblige and send 'em more vore


Okay, I sent him some of my fav vore art pieces, but now he's asking for a vore RP, I'm getting too deep, please help.


----------



## Beefchunk (Jun 13, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Okay, I sent him some of my fav vore art pieces, but now he's asking for a vore RP, I'm getting too deep, please help.


Reap what you sow


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 8, 2019)

what about killing humans.

turning them into meat paste.

making black pudding.

and having it on a sandwich.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> what about killing humans.
> 
> turning them into meat paste.
> 
> ...


That's a horrible imagination.


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jul 8, 2019)

hmm Vore? I'm oddly into vore if im gonna be blunt here.. i have no clue why im into it but some of it is Definitely NSFW Ayy Im the 47th post c:


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 8, 2019)

I personally think most fetish stuff (at least stuff similar or at the level of the example in the first post) should be at least marked as "mature". At least, if I was someone who posted artwork like that, I would post it as mature, because not only do a lot of people probably not want to see those more extreme fetishes, but there is also a setting to be able to hide mature/explicit from your favs. And some people might not want their more extreme fetish favs showing up on their page. (Or at least, I'm sure there are a few because I know I am kinda like that).


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 7, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> My hot take
> Vore is almost always drawn with the intent of tickling somebody's penis, no matter how much the artists try to dress it up or cutesify it.
> Why people feel the need to cutisfy swallowing  somebody alive and having them burn to death in stomach acid is beyond me, but if that's what tickles you down there, go ahead.


Vaginas exist. 

Endosomatophilia vore also exists.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 7, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> Vaginas exist.
> 
> Endosomatophilia vore also exists.



Ok?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 7, 2019)

My litmus test for these kinds of things: if you wouldn't want to have to explain it to someone from HR, it's probably NSFW.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 7, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Ok?


My first point was me being pedantic. 

My second point was probably not detailed enough. Not all vore is about digestion being a painful affair dressed up nice. Some vore, as written, drawn, or otherwise depicted can be a more pleasant affair with no death involved. Endo vore just involves the pred just holding the prey inside them for a while before, usually, letting them out.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 7, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> My litmus test for these kinds of things: if you wouldn't want to have to explain it to someone from HR, it's probably NSFW.


That is a good test. While the circle tool vore is not the same as a naked person, it is still not something that one would want to explain to others. By that metric it is NSFW.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 7, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> That is a good test. While the circle tool vore is not the same as a naked person, it is still not something that one would want to explain to others. By that metric it is NSFW.


In general, I'm not super keen on viewing _any_ furry shit at work. 
There are some conversations you just don't want to have and some hobbies that your supervisors just don't need to know about.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 8, 2019)

Liberonscien said:


> My first point was me being pedantic.
> 
> My second point was probably not detailed enough. Not all vore is about digestion being a painful affair dressed up nice. Some vore, as written, drawn, or otherwise depicted can be a more pleasant affair with no death involved. Endo vore just involves the pred just holding the prey inside them for a while before, usually, letting them out.



Alternatively:
The first point was willfully disregarding common expressions for a clumsily executed joke.
The second point. Endosama, as I am aware, is the minority. I do not discount it exists but I get the impression it is not common.


----------



## Liberonscien (Aug 8, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> In general, I'm not super keen on viewing _any_ furry shit at work.
> There are some conversations you just don't want to have and some hobbies that your supervisors just don't need to know about.


That is fair. 


KimberVaile said:


> Alternatively:
> The first point was willfully disregarding common expressions for a clumsily executed joke.
> The second point. Endosama, as I am aware, is the minority. I do not discount it exists but I get the impression it is not common.


In regards to the first one, maybe but I doubt that was what I was going for. 

It is but my point stands. Not all vore is death.


----------

